
Satellites threaten privacy - tysone
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613748/satellites-threaten-privacy/
======
diego
This is a case of an editorialized title removing useful information. I read
it and I thought "this is absolutely obvious, are they going to be talking
about mapping apps taking pictures of your backyard?"

The original title is about something completely different.

------
hnaccy
US police were/are already operating spy planes to monitor large sections of
cities for hours on end with higher temporal resolution.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-baltimore-secret-
sur...](https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-baltimore-secret-
surveillance/)

------
aw3c2
FYI before you scroll down to gauge the length and interestingness of the
story, you have to click "read more" on the top. What a messy website.

~~~
folkrav
This is a pretty common practice on paid article sites with "free monthly
allowance". I'm honestly surprised you haven't seen this before.

------
malandrew
Are there any index funds to be able to invest into both private and public
companies in this space?

~~~
dragonwriter
What index could such a fund be tracking? There might be a fund targeting
public and private firms in this space, but it wouldn't be an index fund.

